# [env-update - Résolu] Command not found

## Renault

Bonjour,

je viens de tomber après toutes les manipulations longues et douloureuses pour mon crâne, env-update dans le chroot n'existe pas "command not found" résultat je suis bloqué à l'installation, et aucune recherche m'a donné un résultat me permettant de m'en sortir (et ça me gêne de vous gênez pour si peu).

Merci d'avance à ceux qui m'aideront et qui sait m'aideront à trouver une solution, car j'ai vraiment envie de continuer.

Si vous avez besoin de plus d'informations, n'hésitez pas, seulement je ne sais aps lesquels mettre ce qui explique que je ne donne pas de détails on va dire ...

En tout cas j'ai la 2006.1, Stage et Portage dernières versions.  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Renault on Wed Dec 27, 2006 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Bonjour et bravo pour le titre pour un premier post  :Wink: 

Et "/usr/sbin/env-update" ?? Marche toujours pas ?

----------

## Renault

Temet ? On ne se serait pas croisé sur le forum Fedora par hasard avant Juin ? (date de ma migration sous Ubuntu  :Razz: ).

Pour revenir au sujet, j'ai essayé ta commande, avec stupéfaction j'ai :

```
livecd / #  /usr/sbin/env-update

bash : /usr/sbin/env-update : No such file or directory
```

Bizarre quand même que je n'ai pas le fichier, j'ai peut être fait une fausse manipulation mais j'ai pourtant suivit la documentation de bout en bout, enfin bon je verrais ça demain après une bonne nuit de sommeil.

En tout cas merci, ça va sûrement nous apprendre quelque chose.  :Wink: 

Je vous tiens au courant si je trouve un soucis lié à cela, et merci d'avance.

----------

## kernelsensei

salut et bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

Il semblerait que tu ne sois pas dans le chroot au moment du env-update... (livecd / #)

Chroot dans ton environnement gentoo et réessaye !

Amicalement,

----------

## _Seth_

au cas où le conseil de ks ne fonctionnerait pas, j'ai regardé si /usr/sbin/env-update n'étais pas un lien symbolique et bingo !

```
# ls /usr/sbin/env-update

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 déc 18 01:56 /usr/sbin/env-update -> ../lib/portage/bin/env-update*

# ls /usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 713 déc 18 01:56 /usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update*

```

Donc si jamais tu as bien un /usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update, tu peux te créer le lien à la main. Mais ça semblerait bizarre qu'après une install' propre tu n'ais pas cet outil   :Confused: 

----------

## Renault

Merci pour vous solutions, je vais tester ça dans la soirée voire en après-midi, j'espère que ça marchera, ça serait ridicule de ne pas pouvoir continuer pour ça.   :Laughing: 

Croisons les doigts.  :Wink: 

Ah, j'ai pas de /usr/lib, j'ai que portage ou share comme dossiers. :/

J'ai pourtant suivit la documentation, je comprends pas, si quelqu'un à une idée ça serait bien car là je sèche complètement.

----------

## _Seth_

Quelle est la commande exacte que tu fais pour ton chroot (pour creuser la piste de kernelsensei qui me paraît bien judicieuse) ?

Est ce qu'il y a un moyen qui permettrait de s'assurer que l'on a bien quitté le live cd et chrooté sur le système local ? à part env-update évidemment   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Quelle est la commande exacte que tu fais pour ton chroot (pour creuser la piste de kernelsensei qui me paraît bien judicieuse) ?
> 
> Est ce qu'il y a un moyen qui permettrait de s'assurer que l'on a bien quitté le live cd et chrooté sur le système local ? à part env-update évidemment  

 

voir si tu as emerge gcc etc... qui ne sont pas sur le live-cd, avec ls / il doit y'avoir des répertoires qui n'existent que sur le live-cd également je présume.

----------

## Renault

Voici la fameuse commande de chroot

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update
```

J'ai suivit tout ce qui a été dit dans cette documentation : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

Pour vous donnez plus d'information j'ai utiliser ce fichier install-x86-minimal-2006.1.iso et j'utilise VMware ...

Il y a un truc que je n'aurais pas dû faire ?   :Confused: 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Renault

Up.

Merci d'essayer de m'éclairer si possible, ou de savoir d'où vient le soucis, car là je sèche car j'ai suivit depuis le début la doculmentation, mais qu'ai-je fais ?

J'espère ne pas devoir abandonner l'installation pour si peu.   :Laughing: 

Merci d'avances, je vous en serez reconnaissant.  :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

mh... c'est étrange, normalement ces commandes sont dans le stage3.

Est-ce que les commandes comme etc-update ou emerge sont disponibles ?

----------

## Renault

Je n'ai pas pu essayer ta solution, j'ai fait une imense bourde ce qui me donne le droit de tout recommencé.   :Laughing: 

Je verrais si j'ai le courage.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Renault wrote:*   

> Temet ? On ne se serait pas croisé sur le forum Fedora par hasard avant Juin ? (date de ma migration sous Ubuntu ). 

 

Héhé dans le genre, tu serais pas le Renault du Site du Zéro ?   :Smile: 

Sinon oui ai le courage, ça vaut franchement le coup Gentoo ^^

----------

## Renault

Je suis partout Renault, ubuntu-fr, fedora-fr, Site Du Zér0, Wikipédia (enfin renaultR83) et j'en apsse.  :Razz: 

Oui je vais m'y remettre, mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est la provenance de l'erreur, car j'ai beau cherché je vois aps, et j'aimerais éviter que ça se reproduise, quels fichiers vous avez téléchargé (un lien exacte de ces fichiers) et dans quel répertoire ? Car bon, soit j'ai mal suivit le documentation, soit il y a un soucis quelque part ...

Maman, j'ai peur.   :Very Happy: 

Merci à qui sera éclairé mes questions les plus saugrenus.

----------

## loopx

Clairement, tu as pas décompressé l'image en entier ou tu as décompressé un mauvais truc...

Il te faut le stage3 et le snapshot (portage) genre ceci (pour un X86):

ftp://ftp.belnet.be/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2

ftp://ftp.belnet.be/linux/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

Alors, c'est simple, tu formate la partoche de ta future gentoo (ex: mkreiserfs /dev/blaX)

Ensuite, tu la montes (mount /dev/blaX /mnt/gentoo)

Tu décompresse l'image dans /mnt/gentoo:

```
 tar xvjf stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo
```

Tu décompresse le snapshot dans /mnt/gentoo/usr:

```
 tar xvjf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

Tu peux chrooter:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

et dans le chroot, tu entres ceci:

```
env-update

source /etc/profile

mount -t proc none /proc

#puis tu peux faire ca aussi quand tout est bon ...

emerge --sync

emerge portage (selon ce qu'il est marqué à la fin du sync)

//emerge -uDpv world (virer le pv si c'est correct)

#Maintenant, tu peux emerger ce que tu veux :D

```

----------

## Renault

Merci pour ton aide, je vais tout recommencer ce soir en vérifiant que ça marche, il est possible que j'ai pris une mauvaise version ou que j'ai décompressé n'importe comment.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci en tout cas.  :Wink: 

----------

## Renault

Je t'aime, ça marche.   :Very Happy: 

Merci les gars, même si je ne sais aps d'où venait l'erreur, maintenant je peux avancer.  :Smile: 

Un petit bisou pour la route ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Le bisou, le bisou, le bisou !

Euh, oui ? ah pardon !   :Laughing: 

Oui c'était bizarre comme erreur , t'avais fait ça à quel heure ?   :Razz: 

----------

## Renault

Vers 00h un jour précédent un jour de classe. Pourquoi ça ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Parce que ça me rappelle des trucs dont je tairais les détails   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

et après les bisous, un ptit résolu non ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *Renault wrote:*   

> Vers 00h un jour précédent un jour de classe. Pourquoi ça ?  

 

Tiens c'est bizarre. C'est les conditions normales d'installation pourtant   :Twisted Evil:  si c'est pas en une nuit coincée entre 2 cours, c'est en une journée avec la nécessité de faire tourner un serveur de je-ne-sais-quoi, ou un desktop flambant neuf  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *Renault wrote:*   

> Temet ? On ne se serait pas croisé sur le forum Fedora par hasard avant Juin ? (date de ma migration sous Ubuntu ).

 

Y a des chances, je dois avoir plus de 2000 posts à mon actif la bas  :Wink: 

(je suis un des premiers inscrits aussi  :Wink: )

----------

## Tuxicomane

Pour faire dans le OFF je viens de trouver une super signature sur  le forum de fedora   :Razz: 

 *plonk wrote:*   

> Fedora Core facile c'est :
> 
> -Dire "bonjour"
> 
> -Lire la doc
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Bah, je suis cité dans 3 signatures (à ma connaissance) sur le dit forum ... bonne fouille  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 :Laughing:   Non, j'ai quand même mieux à faire..

----------

